# Judge Mathis show? Got letter to be Defendant on show: GO or NO GO



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, I had a client who is a DRAMA QUEEN/Fruitloop. I sent her an invoice asking for payment of less than $1,000 so she files Small Claim case for $2,400. This is all within the last 6 weeks.

She must have applied on the web to get her case heard. I get a letter yesterday, with the usual free trip to/fro Chicago and if I lose, they will pay monies to client for the loser. I call to get more info. They call back, happy with story, and are now contacting her will let me know by 9PM tonight. I did not mention my getting $$$.

I will never get $$$ from her, but I was hassled for 3 court appearances this summer in a separate case against her. I don't think she wants to appear infront of those 2 judges again - as they know me and will remember her quickly.

*How bad of a show is this?* - Judge Judy controls the idiots fairly well - but this is _NOT_ the same level of professionalism (I believe).  I would be the minority in this courtroom; she would be the overdressed, painted lady, hair extensions, 5 inch heels person impersonating a "PRO" and when provorked a mouth to match her outfit.

Anybody watch this show - I really haven't???? 

Opinions?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 28, 2010)

My husband says the camera adds at least 10 pounds. He also says never wrestle with a pig - everyone gets dirty but the pig likes it?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't see that you have anything to gain by making this appearance. I'd advise getting a judgment for what she owes you and garnishing her wages to get it. End of drama.

The above said, I have no idea about this particular show, but of the 'court' shows I've seen, both parties are made to look like fools.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there any basis whatsoever for her $2,400 suit?   Is she likely to drag this on in small claims court?  Any possibility that she might win?  

If yes, then this might get you off the hook for the $2,400, but you'd be made a fool of on TV while providing entertainment for others.  

If no, Don't Go.  I like NightNurse's pig wresting comment.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2010)

pjrose - I have been to more small claims court actions than many. The court system here uses mediators who basic principal is nobody wins - she sues for $2400 via a number from space; I had sent a certified letter 14 days earlier asking for $998 in damages. I have pictures, invoices & cancelled checks for the damages. Mediators here look at the numbers and pull a number out of the air, say $700 that I pay her. If I don't accept, get another court date to come back and _maybe_ see the judge that day. Judge follows a bit of the no one is 100% right rule also. But her court date issues this summer include 1)"was there but didn't understand I to answer to my name being called", 2)"didn't get a card to come back to court & didn't believe I should come to court when Linda told me court was the next day", and 3) "didn't come to court because I wrote up a _motion (of confusion)_".

Passepartout - she is self employed, moves often, has out of state bank account addresses, and has "issues". I was just going to let the $998 in damages be a sunk cost. Getting a judgment was not worth the time.

I put a "No trespass" and "No contact" out on her with the local police after a dozen phone messages and notes on my car were left for me. She asked the police "no trespass/no contact" against me, except I had done nothing other than to send her the required by NJ Statute certified letter regarding the damaged deposit I held. 

nightnurse613 - got a chuckle out of your husband's thoughts - that is her to a tee.

Just trying to weight the plus & minus of this TV action ...


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 28, 2010)

From watching the "Judge Mathis" show every once in awhile, it seems that he doesn't make everyone "seem like a fool" --- he actually takes into account what what people say, and what the actual issues are.

Probably the reason she wants to get on the show, is that (I believe) the show's producers actually pay most, if not all, of the awards/judgements given.  That way, she wouldn't have to a judgement against her, and, she would get a "free" trip.

If you decide to appear, make sure that you have "all of your ducks in order"---your costs; pictures; and the like.

Tony


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2010)

Tony,
Thanks for your opinion. I believe her motivation is exactly that - but she thinks she will get $2400 (show producer told me they pay) as her claim against me along with the free trip. I just really want her out of my life, as I do have a life --- TS travelling. Yes, I have great pictures. And reasonable costs.

Please, anyone else watch this show?? 

I need opinions as to how this Judge Mathis operates his show.


----------



## stonebroke (Sep 28, 2010)

*Found on Youtube Search*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=judge+mathis+episodes&aq=2

 I went to youtube and typed Judge Mathis.  You probably can watch a few of these to get some idea what he is like.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 28, 2010)

No way in hell I'd appear on any of those dumb judge shows!


----------



## djs (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a friend who appeared on People's Court a couple of years ago.  She won her case; in this instance she didn't actually get money as she was being sued by a former tenant who took exception to her withholding the entire security deposit.  Apparently the tenant thought it was OK to have cigarette burns in the linoleum floor and carpets along with cat urine stains throughout the place.

Same deal for her though, had the judge ruled in her tenant's favor the show would have paid the judgment.  If you go and your ducks are all in order, it should be fine.  It's not the worst thing to do.  Also with People's Court both parties had to agree to dismiss their suits and accept whatever judgment the show came up with.


----------



## jlwquilter (Sep 28, 2010)

You have to ask yourself what YOU want to get out of this whole mess. 

Do you want to be on TV? If so go and what happens happens.
Do you want a free trip to Chicago (or wherever)? If so, then go. But realize there will be a "price" of some kind attached and hope you are ok paying it.
Do you really just want her out of your life and the $$ isn't worth it? Then stay home, drop the case totally and move on.
Do you want to teach her a lesson and maybe embarrass her? Then go. Just realize that no matter how prepared you are and how strong your case, it's TV and they will make entertaining TV at anyone's cost. You will have no control and no recourse. 

Look at the worst case scenario - is it acceptable to you? You will lose, you will look like a complete jerk, she will win, she will gloat, etc. Can you live with that? If so, then go. If not, take a pass. One thing to factor in is - it'll be an experience of a lifetime. But so is having body lice! But you'd survive both with a story to tell for the rest of your life.


----------



## Wonka (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't accept the offer to appear on TV.  It's a "lose-lose" situation.  I'll admit, I've watched the show on occasion.  It seems like only "losers" choose this venue (that's just opinion).  As such, I don't think it would help your professional image.  And, as it has already been noted the judgement will probably be something in the middle based on a subjective, entertainment oriented legal opinion, rather than full legal facts.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2010)

jlwquilter-
*She filed suit against me in NJ*. I can't drop this matter, it will be heard in court in either NJ or Chicago.  She wants $2400 - similiar to djs friend's tenant in that post. Except this person did not pay her last two months rent ($1600), late charges, eviction court fees, coated the ceiling, walls and woodwork with candle smoke so heavy that the walls were almost black, installed wall-to-wall rug in 2 rooms over the hardwood floor, and left the apartment filthy with greasy grunge. Her security deposit was $1200. She lived there for 12 months.

She wants me to pay for her rug and to return her security deposit. She does not believe that installing wall-to-wall rug with tactless strips and big floor staples damaged the original hardwood floors. She was told she could replace an area rug; NOT to install any wall to wall rugs, even on the day her rug guys arrived (when she stated she was leaving the new rugs whenever she moved). 

If the NJ judge decides that I "misapproriated" her security deposit, I could be ordered to pay her 3X the original deposit. I could also be order to pay her for the rug via a receipt from a family friend for whatever amount. 

Will this person stop the legal harrassment? I doubt it.  

As for your comments, there is alot of truth. Her ego and the TV producer's money is her motivation. The TV cameras and free trip to Chicago will FEED her personal agenda and legal issues. The NJ judges from the June, the July, and the August court appearances might remember me; they might also remember her next month when she advances her next "legal" issues.

I really do appreciate the comments and opinions. It helps to take some personal issues out of this evaluation.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen some of those judge shows where the defendant countersued, so it wasn't just a liable/not liable question, but who and how much.  Can't you do that? And for the full amount of your loss?

And of course, I'm assuming that as a condition of being on the show, there would have to be a dismissal (with prejudice) of her real court case, along with a general release to prevent her from refiling some nonsense.  How does that get handled?

In fact, I don't understand why you didn't countersue for much larger damages in NJ, except that you don't seem to think you could collect.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 28, 2010)

This is why I don't ever want to be a landlord. 

Good luck, Linda, in whatever you decide to do.  I think that if the tv show can end the court case once and for all, it may be worth it whether you win or lose, just to get rid of her.  But, I doubt she'll go down so easily.  She sounds like someone with a personality disorder who needs medication and treatment.  Perhaps a narcissist.


----------



## jlwquilter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so it's not going to go away - the case will be heard in one place or the other. Which place will probably be best for you? If the TV thing will have legal papers for all of you to sign saying that whatever is decided is final and no other related cases can be filed anywhere, ever, then maybe being portrayed as a jerk loser on TV will be worth it. If it's just settling this case on TV and you think she'll just come after you on another issue then sticking with NJ where you have a better shot at true justice (and I do not believe that the courts give true justice in these cases, being a landlord myself) sounds like a better option for you.

And I also wonder why you haven't filed your own suit for loses due to her destruction of your property. Is it too late to do that?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 28, 2010)

She has only been out of the unit since Jul 31, 2010. The security deposit letter was written 8/30/10. She has a court date scheduled for 9/30/10. 

And she told these judges she was unfamiliar with how the court system works for her 3 missed eviction court dates in June and July. Never said she was dumb.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a Judge Judy watcher.  I've watched others, but watch this one everyday.  If you go,  have all of your items in order, even things you don't think you will need.  Also any witnesses.  Let us know, so we can all watch you.

Nancy


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 28, 2010)

If appearing on TV will end the matter once and for all, I'm afraid I'd feed her ego and do it. In return I'd require a release of all claims against you in this matter so that it never comes up again. Keep in mind that not every recorded case will air on TV. You might show up, there might not be enough drama and everything filmed could end up in the vault or on the cutting room floor. 

If you gain the release and get her off your back, what would you have to lose? A little dignity maybe (maybe not if you prevail). The thing is, with a nut case are you ever really done with them?


----------



## pjrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Though my preference would be to just be done with it, she doesn't sound like she's going away.  

Therefore, I think I'd be tempted to countersue for the cost of removing her carpet and repairing the floor....and if I were on the TV show (which I still don't think I'd do), I'd pleasantly offer to settle her claim by returning her carpet to her


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 29, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> ... it may be worth it whether you win or lose, just to get rid of her. But, I doubt she'll go down so easily. She sounds like someone with a personality disorder who needs medication and treatment.


 


jlwquilter said:


> ...If it's just settling this case on TV and you think she'll just come after you on another issue then ....


 


dougp26364 said:


> If appearing on TV will end the matter once and for all, I'm afraid I'd feed her ego and do it. ... The thing is, with a nut case are you ever really done with them?


 


pjrose said:


> Though my preference would be to just be done with it, she doesn't sound like she's going away.


 
When I first responded yesterday, I was reminded of something I read in a book titled The Gift of Fear by Gavin de Becker about people who will not go away no matter how much you try to get rid of them. It seems other Tug responders have had a similar gut feeling.

Linda, you may want to be careful with this person. I don't understand how she is getting away with not showing up at court dates just because she was "unfamiliar with how the court system works." A lenient judge may have let her off the first time but _three_ times?! The fact that she is suing you indicates she knows enough.

If you do go the television route, make sure you have all the documentation--but will you be allowed to present it all? I don't know how that works in a 10-minute television segment. I'm sure you get more time and then it is edited down for the small screen but be sure the contract allows you to present all evidence--including her evasion of previous court dates.

I advise you read The Gift of Fear.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 29, 2010)

I like the judge shows and Judge Mathis is very fair IMHO.  He doesn't judge the person by their looks - he listens and judges on the facts.  He does not suffer fools and cuts to the point.  I'd go if it got me rid of this person and would definitely have all paperwork, pictures, etc. at the ready.  Let us know if you do so we can watch!  Linda


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 29, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> I put a "No trespass" and "No contact" out on her with the local police after a dozen phone messages and notes on my car were left for me. She asked the police "no trespass/no contact" against me, except I had done nothing other than to send her the required by NJ Statute certified letter regarding the damaged deposit I held.
> 
> Just trying to weight the plus & minus of this TV action ...



Linda, 
I don't know her like you do, but this woman sounds scarry to me.  To have a tenant who knows she left your property in such bad condition have the audacity to not pay the last 2 months rent, *and* (1) sue *you* to get her deposit back, (2) contact the police to put a "no trespass/no contact on *you*, and now (3) to want to drag *you* onto the Judge Mathis with her to air what is actually HER dirty laundry.  

What will she do next if you go on national tv with her, and the airing of her dirty laundry (which she seems to be clueless about), makes her look like a fool, or humiliates her?  She might feel she needs revenge for the humiliation she suffered on national television.  Maybe something worse than just "notes on your car"....   

I am all for taking criminals to court, and I have testified against them in court, despite my worries of retribution.  However, *nut cases* are another matter, and I try and steer clear of them -- because they are crazy, and it is never really over for them until THEY say it is over.  At least, that's been my experience.

I guess I agree with the other posters who suggest going with the New Jersey court system since you now HAVE to respond with a countersuit, just to break even.  I think you really don't want to play into this woman's desire to get her 15 minutes of fame + have someone else pay her bills for her.  It takes this whole legal mess up a notch.  Why reward this nutcase with the national TV exposure she desires? 

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2010)

*Decision Made - NO GO for the Judge Mathis TV show....*

I truly want to thank the TUG family for their advice, experience, suggestions, and warnings. I will handle this in the NJ State Court System. 

I am known by the court clerks after the years I have been around their court rooms. Unfortunately, these courts tend to be pro se friendly to a newbie (tenant) and error in eviction matters, if it is just to reschedule the trial for the following week. Plus, the eviction court judge went on vacation (along with her clerk) the first trial. So the matter tomorrow will be heard by the judge of appearances 2 & 3 as a small claims matter. Or I might request a continuance to file a countersuit. It was scheduled fast as it was filed on Sept 2 and is being heard on Sept 30.

Again, thanks to all who took the time to read and post their thoughts.  It really helped to decide the best course of action for me in this matter.

Linda


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 29, 2010)

I think you made the right choice.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 29, 2010)

*Linda*

Since you are going the N.J. court route, are you allowed to counter-sue the tenant for the damages she caused, at this hearing?  If so, have pictures; video evidence; written estimates to cure the damages, etc.

Please let all of us know "what happened" !!!

Tony


----------



## pjrose (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree, especially after reading Rene's post!

Let us know what happens in real court.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 29, 2010)

N.J. Court system?  That's worse than going before a TV Judge!


----------



## pjrose (Sep 29, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> N.J. Court system?  That's worse than going before a TV Judge!



Whoops!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2010)

Linda, before you go to court on this, DW (Family law attorney) suggests you read up on 'cluster 'B' disorder'. It explains the need of the drama queen for constant, never-ending attention.

BTW, I think going to court in your home state is the proper response.

Best.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 29, 2010)

Go for it!  Just have fun!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 30, 2010)

*Back from Court - another morning of my life I will never get back.*

Heavy rain, darker than normal and tenant who missed 3 afternoon eviction court sessions shows up on time at 8:30AM.  This told me she figured she was going to get money from me. Her BF did not come with her - either he is smarter than her, has a warrant, worked the cornor last nght or is in jail.

Mediation by one of the court clerks.

He listens to *A)* both sides speak individually, together first; *B)* then me separately; *C)* then her separately; *D)* back to me separately; *E)* then her separately. His description of action plan.

*A)* Her take is she was the victim. I conned her. I pulled a fast one. She knows people whom I stoled their deposits from. She had issues -habitablility (city report, leaking gas stove, ants, heat, crumbling wall, stolen wall-to wall rug); I refused to do anything. Like this made her utitilities bills high. I was happy with condition of apt when I did the walkthru on 7/31. She wants her security deposit back 2X as by law. She even came over after moving for free to clean apt after I called to ask her. My take: she had promised to come back & clean apt; caused a scene about the rug for money where I had to call cops when she was there to clean apt. 

*B)* Separately with me, he asks Why is she filing this action; from the pictures, she damaged the place? Told him, she believes she will get money from me. He states again, you have damages in the apartment. Told him I really want her to go away - writing the security deposit letter was necessary to keep those monies owed and to make sure she would leave me alone. I ask, where does she come up with a $2400 claim - well, that is double the security deposit she didn't get back from you. DUH, she owed $1600 for 2 months rent! I gave her the REQUIRED written notice of how the security deposit funds of $1200 were applied. Well, she had these Habituality Issues during the course of the lease, which if applied would negate the back rent owed and then you didn't pay her the security balance back and she would be entitled to double the security deposit under NJ statue.  

*D)* His take was she too just wants be to done with me. Everybody just goes away. She owes nothing on damages (her goal).  Fine, but I want a HOLD HARMLESS for any and all future issues she might come up (dream up) with regarding anything. I don't want to hear about ants, bedbugs, illnesses or any other future issues. Nothing. He says that is what she wants, too. (Young law clerks - 25 yo are so innocent about the real world).

*E)* He goes out talks to her a couple of minutes. They come back in. She is not happy; visible and verbally. He writes it up. We sign the agreement where there is a $1,000 automatic judgment against the violator - if I file a new action against her, she can record the $1,000 judgment w/o notice against me & vice versa.

She was pissed. She was barely able to keep it civil to him; she was showing me attitude after the "Hold Harmless" issue was told and explained to her by law clerk. I knew when in *A)*session and I heard how she had high utilities bills, that would be the next action I would get paperwork (court dates) on. Figured if & when she heard on the street about bedbugs, that would be another future shakedown for new furniture claim as her "ants" must have been bedbugs.:ignore: And so on, and so on...
*
My Crystal Ball prediction:* *1)*A slip and fall this coming winter by her walking down my sidewalk. *2)*She sought legal council and wants that paperwork to be explunged - she was conned, bullied, or lied to by law clerk and the evil landlord who due to whatever (lust?), were in cohorts. Lawyer works on continuancy basis.

My TUG PROs: Yes, you all are right.  I don't think this is the last of seeing her. She needs the drama. She wants money.


----------



## wandering gnome (Oct 1, 2010)

Linda,

Did you have to give her any funds with this mediation/judgement?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 1, 2010)

No money changed hands between anyone. 

She filed this action and that most likely cost her under $50 (filing fees plus certified/regular mail delivery).  As I don't change addresses or abandon PO Boxes, it is very hard to argue that I didn't receive notice. I have Landlord/Tenant (eviction) Court every couple of months, so the staff has access to any changes, too. What she was looking for was the full $2400 plus filing costs - her take on street justice.

After her *C)*, she had her phone in hand and started texting someone - most likely someone who had some legal background. While the judge was on the bench, she was the ONLY one in court who had her phone out texting and the judge had to say it TWICE to 'turn it off and put it away'.  Wish the sheriff's officier had confiscated it as the preliminary clerk's statement had promised.  Yes, she was there for that statement - she follows NO instructions from anyone.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 1, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...she follows NO instructions from anyone.


Serious personality disorder.  Watch your back.  She may decide to make her own "justice" outside the law.

Do you ask tenants for references before you rent to them?  I suppose there is some sort of renter protection law that prohibits just what a former landlord can say but landlords should be able to screen tenants better to avoid the deadbeats.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Oct 1, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> She owes nothing on damages (her goal).  Fine, but I want a HOLD HARMLESS for any and all future issues she might come up (dream up) with regarding anything.
> 
> We sign the agreement where there is a $1,000 automatic judgment against the violator - if I file a new action against her, she can record the $1,000 judgment w/o notice against me & vice versa.
> 
> My TUG PROs: Yes, you all are right.  I don't think this is the last of seeing her. She needs the drama. She wants money.




Linda,

Thanks for reporting back your outcome.  Your idea to include the hold harmless $1,000 against anyone coming back to court on this -- BRILLIANT move!   Based on the nutcase you are dealing with -- I think you did very well. You didn't have to pay her anything on her trumped-up charges, and you got to keep her deposit.  This time, the system worked. Sure, you are out money for repairs, lost rent, your time in court ---  but that is always the case when a landlord has a bad tenant.  A bad tenant can cost you MORE money than they ever paid you in rent.  

I think you should celebrate this one as a victory for you! I will keep my fingers crossed that she quickly find some new drama elsewhere to keep her busy, and give her that potential shot at being on the Judge Mathis show.

-- Rene McDaniel


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 1, 2010)

Checking out tenants is a_ talent and artform_. Landlords must have a high level of being parnoid, think outside the box, and very observent.

In some ways, it is like dealing with a manipulative teenager. And they tend to be your better tenants.  The worst ones tend to be criminals (or wannabes) with/or serious mental health issues (violent or fire setting issues). 

I have some decent tenants; it is just the fruitloops who I spend too much time managing until they move on with their lives....


----------



## pjrose (Oct 1, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Checking out tenants is a_ talent and artform_. Landlords must have a high level of being parnoid, think outside the box, and very observent.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...






Rose Pink said:


> *This is why I don't ever want to be a landlord.
> *



Once again, I'm with you Rose Pink!


----------

